# KOCH on tour with Bachman Cummings



## FrogRick12

Just completed a 17 city Canadian tour with Bachman Cummings!

All 3 of us used KOCH MT 100 Multone 100 watt heads with KOCH 2 X 12 cabs!

Outstanding!


----------



## Tarl

Never had the pleasure of trying one out but I hear they are amazing amps. What else did you use in your rig? Congrats on the tour!


----------



## FrogRick12

Here's the rest of my rig:

2 Peterson Strobostomps (one for the acoustic as a tuner/D.I.)
EB volume pedal
Voodoo Labs Pedal Power
Diamond Compressor
Diamond Fireburst
Voodoo Labs Tremelo
Diamond Memory Lane
Evidence Audio cabling
:rockon:


----------



## Tarl

Very nice pedal board....you are giving me GAS!


----------



## lolligagger

Tarl said:


> Never had the pleasure of trying one out but I hear they are amazing amps. What else did you use in your rig? Congrats on the tour!


+1 on the tour! Good for you guys...


----------



## Benee Wafers

Hi Dave.
So all three of you used KOCH amps. Whose choice was that to make or was it a sponsor thing? I mean lets face it the boys would plug into a box of Kellogs Cornflakes if the price was right?
Benee Wafers


----------



## FrogRick12

Benee Wafers said:


> Hi Dave.
> So all three of you used KOCH amps. Whose choice was that to make or was it a sponsor thing? I mean lets face it the boys would plug into a box of Kellogs Cornflakes if the price was right?
> Benee Wafers


I am very fortunate to be the Koch rep for Ontario and I used my own personal Koch rig that I purchased.

Randy is a Koch endorser and he requested and purchased the rig he used.

I arranged for our lead guitarist, Michael Zweig, to have a rig identical to mine and Randy's courtesy of Audionova, the North American distributor of Koch amplifiers. Mike loved it but after the tour, it was shipped back to the warehouse in Montreal.

Here's a news flash for you: nobody gets free amps and nobody gets paid to use a certain amp - I don't care what you've heard or what guitar tech told you - it just doesn't happen.
Endorsers get a discount off the wholesale price - that's it.

As you can imagine, someone like Randy Bachman can have his pick of any amp in the world but if it doesn't deliver the tone he's looking for and that he's famous for, he won't use it.

I can also tell you that all 3 rigs bounced around in the back of a tractor trailer across Canada and did 17 shows, were run hard, put away wet and performed flawlessly with the exception of 1 blown fuse!


----------



## Benee Wafers

Well there should be an incentive plan in place, if as you say, there is not.
After all when Rocky Balboa drinks a bottle of coke on screen you can bet somebody paid to get that placed.
You guys using those amps on stage was one hell of an advertisement.
Of course you could always remove the name plate to get your point across.
But as you are the rep for the amp company no doubt increased sales are to be expected.
Please don't take issue or get upset, I was just curious, that's all, about endorsements.
Thanks
Benee Wafers


----------



## FrogRick12

Benee Wafers said:


> Well there should be an incentive plan in place, if as you say, there is not.
> After all when Rocky Balboa drinks a bottle of coke on screen you can bet somebody paid to get that placed.
> You guys using those amps on stage was one hell of an advertisement.
> Of course you could always remove the name plate to get your point across.
> But as you are the rep for the amp company no doubt increased sales are to be expected.
> Please don't take issue or get upset, I was just curious, that's all, about endorsements.
> Thanks
> Benee Wafers


Sorry Benee - it just makes me nuts because I hear that all the time. People think that the big guys get their gear for free and it just isn't true in the vast majority of cases. 
You can try a Koch out at Italmelodie in Montreal. I would be interested in review. 
If you like it, I'll send you one for free!
(just kidding:wave: )


----------



## Benee Wafers

Off topic-- When you hit the big time ( for Canada ) pro circuit are pay scales all union based.? I mean how does it work.... lead guitar gets x #$ per hour, per show, bass player, etc., etc or does some promoter say we're gonna do 17 shows in 4 weeks and I'll pay you a grand a week to play rhythm guitar.
Really like to know.
Thanks
Benee Wafers


----------



## FrogRick12

In my experience, it largely depends on who the artist is and where on the food chain they are.

If it's a fairly new act like, Nelly Furtado, for instance, sidemen might get about $250 a week.

"Classic" rock acts might pay between $500 - $1,500 per show plus per diems.

If it's something on the order of Billy Joel or somebody like that, the L.A. guitar slinger-types might get anywhere from $5 - 7K US a week.

(In the bank account before I get to the airport if you please...oh and here's my rider.....)

The union pay scale doesn't enter into it in my experience.

You make your deal with the leader of the band. Obviously renowned sidemen make more dough.

In any case, you don't get paid to play - you get paid to ride the bus!

(Translation: it doesn't matter how good you are: if you are an arsehole - you won't get hired. There are lots of players on the big stages who are not brilliant technically but they are there because they make touring fun and enjoyable. They are team players, not substance abusers and they have a good attitude about whatever comes up. Prima donnas don't get much work!)


----------



## Benee Wafers

Thanks very much FR12. Whoa I ain't playing for Nelly then. Hey you can't survive on 250 a week and after bustin your balls for 10 years learning how to play? Forget it.You can basically make more at your local pub than on tour with Nelly. Why do it? I guess for connections, networking, experience.?
Benee Wafers


----------



## FrogRick12

Well look at it this way - you do the Nelly tour for 4 or 5 weeks at $250 a week. You put that on your resume and the record company weasels remember you and they recommend you for the next act they have up and coming. 
You say " Hey - I just did Nelly Furtado (oops...) now I'm worth $350 a week and so on and so on....


----------



## Scottone

FrogRick12 said:


> Well look at it this way - you do the Nelly tour for 4 or 5 weeks at $250 a week. You put that on your resume and the record company weasels remember you and they recommend you for the next act they have up and coming.
> You say " Hey - I just did Nelly Furtado (oops...) now I'm worth $350 a week and so on and so on....


I thought that Nelly Furtado had the number 1 album in the states a couple of weeks ago...she should be able to afford more than $250.00 a night


----------



## Benee Wafers

O.K. FR12. I get it. Just like the real world you join the company as a junior clerk for peanuts and work your way up.
You mean guitar slingers gotta write resumes too?
So no doubt then your better off having your own band, your own tunes, get signed and the label puts you on the road in South America for 6 months.:food-smiley-004: 

Yeah Scott Nelly oughta be paying more now although I think that Promiscuous is not a guitar players music.

Benee Wafers


----------

